# Purigen



## Anderwrw (11 Jan 2012)

I hope no one minds me doing this but antipofish who is currently selling this in the sale section asked if we would ask questions about this in the proper forum and not block up his sale thread. 

I have been looking into this as I'm getting some and wanted to know how much to use I have found out that 250ml treats 1000l of water so that's 25ml/l does anyone know any different to this hope I've got it right


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Jan 2012)

Search Results Using "Purigen" as a Topic Title Search Parameter

Also note, 250ml / 1000L = 0.25ml/L (not 25ml/L) therefore 1ml treats 4L

Cheers,


----------



## Anderwrw (11 Jan 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Search Results Using "Purigen" as a Topic Title Search Parameter
> 
> Also note, 250ml / 1000L = 0.25ml/L (not 25ml/L) therefore 1ml treats 4L
> 
> Cheers,



Apologies typo using my iPad to write this and didn't check before submitting


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2012)

Not meaning to hijack but what does this stuff actually do? Does it just help get rid of ammonia ect?


----------



## Anderwrw (11 Jan 2012)

mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Not meaning to hijack but what does this stuff actually do? Does it just help get rid of ammonia ect?



Not hijacking mate that's why I started this thread as I understand it cleans and 'polishes' the water but I bet someone can give a better explanation than me check out the sachem web site here http://www.seachem.com/Products/product ... rigen.html


----------



## mitchelllawson (11 Jan 2012)

Thanks Andrew


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jan 2012)

If you really want a polished water use 100ml for 100L. The factory recommendation is very generous. The filter medium gets dirty too soon that way and you will be dissappointed by the effect. You need to recharge too often then.

100ml/100L gives a perfect polish even for an OptiWhite madness for months.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jan 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> If you really want a polished water use 100ml for 100L. The factory recommendation is very generous. The filter medium gets dirty too soon that way and you will be dissappointed by the effect. You need to recharge too often then.
> 
> 100ml/100L gives a perfect polish even for an OptiWhite madness for months.



Hey Viktor, thats the amount I will be using.  Actually I have a 175L tank and will be using 200ml just cos its easier to measure out


----------



## daniel19831123 (12 Jan 2012)

just looking at the purigen website. It stated that it has an extreme affinity for nitrogenous waste and will absorb all ammonia, nitrite and nitrate.... would this not cause problem in planted tank? You add more nitrate, it absorbed it all and then you have to regenerate it again?


----------



## sanj (14 Jan 2012)

Daniel,

my understanding is the Purigen indirectly removes nitrates by removing organic waste. I dont know the exact biochemical action and which molecules it has affinity for, but Seachem state themselves that it is organic waste and not nitrogen directly. Therefore inorganic nitrates in the form of EI dosing should not be affected significantly.

http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=2510


----------



## Antipofish (14 Jan 2012)

sanj said:
			
		

> Daniel,
> 
> my understanding is the Purigen indirectly removes nitrates by removing organic waste. I dont know the exact biochemical action and which molecules it has affinity for, but Seachem state themselves that it is organic waste and not nitrogen directly. Therefore inorganic nitrates in the form of EI dosing should not be affected significantly.
> 
> http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=2510



Thanks for that Sanj, I was hoping someone would explain it at that level cos I'm damn sure I dont know the answer.  I just go by the fact that some of the best aquascapers on here use it, therefore it works


----------



## skeletonw00t (15 Jan 2012)

So what type of bag is best to put this in? Are a pair of tights not going to reduce flow too much?


----------



## Antipofish (15 Jan 2012)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> So what type of bag is best to put this in? Are a pair of tights not going to reduce flow too much?



Hey if its good enough for the likes of Ianho its good enough for me.  The seachem bag is very fine mesh and i doubt it restricts flow any more than a pair of tights.  Some people even put teir purigen in a small internal filter I have heard.


----------



## sWozzAres (12 May 2012)

for purigen, which is better - 

1. fast flow with less time to bind to organic nitrogenous compounds but higher thoughput
2. low flow with more time but lower throughput

 :?:


----------



## Antipofish (13 May 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> for purigen, which is better -
> 
> 1. fast flow with less time to bind to organic nitrogenous compounds but higher thoughput
> 2. low flow with more time but lower throughput
> ...



Can you put your question into context so we know what you are trying to achieve / avoid ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 May 2012)

It works along side the same process as carbon sWozzAres and carbon doesn't really care how quick the water travels trough it. So, Purigen would be the same. The same question always appears about filter media and a bacs and n bacs.


----------



## sWozzAres (13 May 2012)

ok thanks, I was just wondering if I should use a feature of a my filter where it automatically alternates between fast and slow flow every 12 hours. so the filter will be running "fast" when the co2 is on, then "slow" at night so the fish got more places to sleep! I just didn't want to reduce the effectiveness of purigen while doing this.


----------



## Antipofish (13 May 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> ok thanks, I was just wondering if I should use a feature of a my filter where it automatically alternates between fast and slow flow every 12 hours. so the filter will be running "fast" when the co2 is on, then "slow" at night so the fish got more places to sleep! I just didn't want to reduce the effectiveness of purigen while doing this.



You have an Eheim Pro3E then     I use the same function.  Could not be more useful


----------



## sWozzAres (13 May 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> You have an Eheim Pro3E then     I use the same function.  Could not be more useful


Great minds think alike


----------



## Antipofish (13 May 2012)

sWozzAres said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its an awesome function.  I have it 2 notches below full flow during the day and about 4 notches under that at night.  I have my purigen in a media bag in the middle of one of the biomedia trays and siporax around the outside of it to minimise flow reduction within the filter chamber.  I stole the idea from JBL though as they use this theory with their multi purpose filter pads.


----------



## sWozzAres (13 May 2012)

in theory it should keep the glass cleaner for longer since GDA only sticks to glass at night


----------

